# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  أضرحة الهروب

## قطرة عطاء

مما راق لي 
اضرِحَةُ الهُروبِ

مازلتَ في 
غرَق ِاشتعالِكَ حادِقاً مُترَّبِصاً 
بِجفافِ صَفحةِ ماتَظُّنُ 
وما تُشيرُ إليهِ قائمةٌ
تكونُ ولاتكونْ

كمْ تَستريحُ 
إذا تُصادِفُ ضِفتينِ
وَحينَ تُشبِهُكَ الرِّياحُ
تَدورُ في لُغةِ الفَراغِ
وَحينَ يَلعقُكَ السُّكونْ ؟

أوَنَلتقي 
وَبِزورق ِالأفكارِ تُبْعثُ صُورةٌ 
لِتُزَّفَ أُخرى لِلمماتِ على تَماوُجِ حَظِّنا ؟
وَتَقولُ: قدْ كَذِبَ الهوى 
نَحنُ الخَطيئةُ أمُنا 
وَوَليدُنا الشرْعيُ ليسَ سِوى الجُنونْ ! 

تَطفو كما 
قارورةٍ خُطُواتها يَعدو بها التيارُ يَقبعُ صَوتُها
وَأمامَها تَرتدُ أسئلةُ المَسارِ
وَكيفَ تلتحِمُ العُيونُ معَ العُيونْ ؟

أطْلِقْ صِباي 
جُنِنْتُ مِنْ قَفص ِالتَّشَّكُلِ بينَ أضْرِحَةِ الهُروبْ
وَبينَ إرجاعِ التأمُّلِ في تفاصيلِ القَصائدِ
ذاتِ أشواكِ الحَنينْ
على صَداها غَفْوةٌ مِنْ ذِكرياتِ غُبارِنا 
إنَّ النِّهايةَ رِحْلةٌ 
هلاّ اكتشَفنا سِرَّها، وَالسِّرُّ مَشنقةٌ تُعلِّقُها الظُنونْ ؟ 

ضِدانِ ما اصطدنا فَراشةَ وَقتِنا
عُدْنا نُدَحرِجُ خَيبةً وَطأتْ عَناقيدَ السِّنينْ
تَبَّاً لنا 
سَنَظَّلُ نَكتنِزُ الخَفاءَ مَلاذَ مَنْ هَجروا بَراعِمَ طَيفِهمْ
وَعلى تِلالِ رَحيلِنا
يَشْدو التَّوَّجُسُ هاهُما عَبَرا مَجازاً بِالخُطى !
حَتَّى السَّرابُ يَعودُ يوماً شاخِصاً 
لِيَقولَ فَلسفةَ اللقاءْ
البُعدُ يَسرِقُ عُمرَنا، وَأمامَ أعْيُننا يَخون !

----------


## amili

((( البُعدُ يَسرِقُ عُمرَنا، وَأمامَ أعْيُننا يَخون )))


كلمات جميلة ومعبرة 

عاملي

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد 

وانا اايضاً راقت ليي 
سلم حسك وذوقك 
دمت محقق الاماني ..
خالص تحياتي لشخصك الكريم~
*

----------


## MOONY

*يعطيك ِالعافيه
سينقل للقسم المناسب

*

----------

